# is 5 months too young to neuter?



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm beginning to think that part of Colby's recent potty training issues is due to marking. He has just learned to hike his leg when going potty outside and recently he hiked his leg on my bed and the couch! :doh: It seems to be more of a marking thing since he had just gone pee before doing this. 

He is almost 5 months old (born 9/2/09) and was planning on waiting until at least 6 months to neuter him but I'm wondering if I can do it earlier? Also, will this help the marking issue or once it has started is it too late to reverse?


----------



## Feisty (Nov 20, 2009)

My breeder said to wait until he starts to lift his leg to pee. I booked the appt for Feb 16th (Ari was born Sept 9th) because I'm off work then and can watch him for a few days and won't be available again to do that till July. The vet receptionist didn't bat an eye at the age after I told her why. Another friend was told 6 months by their breeder. His boy just started lifting his leg at 24 weeks. 
Judy


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My Beamer was done at 6 months. I doubt 5 months is much different. You would still have to book an appointment anyways, so probably will be closer to 6 months anyways.

Judy - Where in Canada are you from?


Ryan


----------



## Feisty (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Ryan, I'm in "sunny" Vancouver. Okay, but it's sunny today! 
Judy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Brooke, has he lost all of his baby teeth? If not, he's probably going to be losing them now. If you wait until all of his adult teeth have come in, the veterinarian can pull any remaining baby teeth at the same time, saving you a second trip.

When did Colby's breeder recommend the neuter? Your vet will also help give you some good advice. 

By the way, I'd love to hear which veterinary facility you are using if you are willing to drop me a PM. Did you find her/him on your own or go because of a referral? I'm south of you a bit in Alameda County, but have several puppies in your area and am always looking for opinions on local vets & groomers.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Feisty said:


> Hi Ryan, I'm in "sunny" Vancouver. Okay, but it's sunny today!
> Judy


Born and raised there! Do you have a Mylad Hav?


----------



## Feisty (Nov 20, 2009)

No, he's an Elite Hav. 

Where were you raised? I was raised in West Van, now living in North Van but have lived in Richmond & Port Coquitlam too. 

Judy


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Brooke- I had my Izzo neutered @ 5 months. I did NOT want to take the chance of having him start marking in my house- that is one reason I always steered clear of male dogs. I got him done before he started lifting and he squats like a girl to pee My vet is one who does a lot with LSU vet school and she hosts free spay/neuter days for people who can't afford it or for rescue groups. I worried a lot about my decision and was told to wait until his hormones kick in before neutering but ultimately the vet is the one who went to med school and studied all of this and has the experience with the animals. She said it is better on the animal to neuter early They have less complications and recover much quicker than when older. I really don't think waiting another 4 weeks would make a huge difference so I say go ahead and get it done. It's just like that old myth you hear "let the dog have it's first heat cycle (female) or have a litter of puppies before spaying" It really isn't necessary to wait. Talk to you vet, that would be your best resource!!! As far as the puppy teeth falling out, you can always get those taken out later if he has any retained. Izzo was still losing teeth way after he got neutered and he never had a problem with any retained teeth. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

Did someone say MyLad?!

I have a MyLad Hav. And my good friend has an Elite Hav. Although, you'd think they were twins, since they are virtually identical.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in Maple Ridge and own 3 havs. Looks like we might have enough people for a little playdate in the sunnier weather.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Feisty said:


> No, he's an Elite Hav.
> 
> Where were you raised? I was raised in West Van, now living in North Van but have lived in Richmond & Port Coquitlam too.
> 
> Judy


Born and raised in Richmond, #3 and Williams! Miami is a big change to say the least!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

MyLittleStogie said:


> Did someone say MyLad?!
> 
> I have a MyLad Hav. And my good friend has an Elite Hav. Although, you'd think they were twins, since they are virtually identical.


Yup, that was me! I went back and forth between Mylad and Yup's, decided on Yup's because Roscoe was just perfect for us. Our breeders are best friends, lol!


----------



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

Stogie would have been about 5 1/4 months when he was neutered. The timing just worked out well, because it was when my fiancé and I were off work for the holidays. Stogie had a Happy Neuter Year!

He had been lifting his leg every now and then...
The vet didn't quibble at all about it doing it at that age. He also had 9 baby teeth pulled at the same time too. 

He is totally back to his old goofy self, so I would say just go ahead and get 'er done.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

We had both Rascal and Pixie done at 5 months. The vet said there was a chance that Pixie could come into heat anytime from 6 months on, and we really didn't want to take a chance on that with both a male and female dog in the house. It worked out very well for both and they recovered quickly. We had to take Rascal back a few months later to get one baby tooth pulled, but it was just a day trip (no overnight and very light anesthesia).


----------



## solsken (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad I found this thread! I was planning on "tutoring" Griffin during my April vacation but now we are heading to Disney during that time.:clap2: So I can do him in Feb when he will be 5 1/2 months (22 weeks), or wait until summer, if I want to be able to watch him. 

Can anyone tell me how long the typical recoup period is for a healthy little guy? My memory is that the boys bounce back in 2 days or so if young.

Thanks!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I think 2 days is pushing it. Rascal seemed to have all his old energy back, certainly, but you need to be careful of the stitches and not let Griffin play vigorously or run around like an idiot until the stitches come out. Or in our case, after 10 days, and then the stitches just gradually dissolved.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo definitely bounced back in a couple of days. He really wasn't terrible from the beginning. He was tempted to lick the stitches but the onesie took care of that.


----------



## solsken (Nov 21, 2009)

DorothyS said:


> *run around like an idiot*


 He doesn't do that now. 

I was not clear. Griffin goes to school 3 days a week as a therapy dog in training. The other 2 days he is home with my husband half days, alone for 2 hours, then I come home. So I am most worried about him feeling tender and under the weather and being at school. I could isolate him there and refrain from all the attention the kids give him.

I am thinking I might be able to swing 5 days off for him from school.

This is a confusing subject, due to differing opinions about what is best.

If I did him at 5 1/2 months, he'd be home with me for 8 days. The next opportunity for that is when he is over 9 months old. I sure don't want him marking because I chose to wait.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I think you would be absolutely find doing him at 5 1/2 months. Home for 8 days would be great. I don't think I would want to wait until over 9 mo old.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

pjewel...where did you get a onesie? like one for dogs or one for a baby?


----------

